# Blown Head



## carl_orf (Dec 27, 2004)

Overheated my daily drive stock 78 280z couple of months ago. Pretty sure I've blown the head gasket. Losin' Coolant but can't find leak. The job is not the question... depending on the conditions on the inside I may try to buy a '81 L28 JDM. Have any of you folks dealt with ASAP Motors out of Houston?
Can I use the vin number from the Engine to find out it's origins?

thanks


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

carl_orf said:


> Overheated my daily drive stock 78 280z couple of months ago. Pretty sure I've blown the head gasket. Losin' Coolant but can't find leak. The job is not the question... depending on the conditions on the inside I may try to buy a '81 L28 JDM. Have any of you folks dealt with ASAP Motors out of Houston?
> Can I use the vin number from the Engine to find out it's origins?
> 
> thanks


are you smoking at any time?


----------



## carl_orf (Dec 27, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> are you smoking at any time?


No (except the occassional Cigar).


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Better question would are the exhaust gases white? Also check your oil, if it looks like milk then your head gasket is toast.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might want to check your coolant as well. Oil and coolant both cross the gasket area coming in and out of the head, if the gasket is blown in the right area oil can mix with the coolant and you'll never know til you check the coolant itself. Especially in Zs, it seems as though the oil pressure is higher than the coolant pressure, so oil will cross into the coolant, but not the other direction. Or if it does, it may not show up. The milky oil theory does not work 100% of the time, in my experience. Only when the coolant exceedes a certain percentage of the oil will it show up as milky; IE a LOT of coolant would have to be in the oil. If your only noticing a small amount of coolant missing, monitor your oil level over a weeks time. If it rises, theres your problem. Also, if it seems a bit thick and sticky, it likely has a low level of coolant in it. 
Too, check the heater hoses where they come off the engine and go through the firewall, those hoses are among the most neglected on any car, and usually the first to leak.


----------

